# British Workman



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, i'm busy doing my journal on the time I spent at sea in the 60s and 70s, i'm up to Br Workman, many trips to Scandinavia, would anyone have any info on her, ie where built and when and where and when broken up.
Many thanks in advance. Trevor.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Trevor, 
There are several photos of her in the Tanker Gallery, one of her under construction at Harland & Wolff. She was completed by them on March 24th 1949. She spent her entire life with BP & I think that I'm right in saying she was the longest surviving 12,000 tonner. She was eventually sold for demolition in May 1967 so she did very well as the 12s had a hard working life. Did you know Brian Bulmer who was a 3/0 on her about 1963-4?
Kind regards,
John F.


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks a lot John, was on the Workman in 66,also on the Trust, Gannet, Valour, Hazel,and the Queen, when she had the fire in the Gulf 31/3/65. 
Went on to work for New zealand Shipping and Silver Line among others. BP the best employer by far. Trevor


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Trevor,
Small world - I also served on the Queen (Senior Apprentice, 1 trip) then the Gannet (as Uncert. 3/0). The Trust was my last vessel with BP before leaving the sea for good. All of them were very comfortable vessels for their time as well as being good lookers!
I have a newspaper cutting of the fire aboard the Queen, I think taken from the Daily Telegraph. If you want a copy of this let me know.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Newspaper Cutting Would Be Great.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Trevor, do you no of the story of the workman being repainted British Workhouse? Can you shed a bit of imfo on this. Dave


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Dave, that story has been doing the rounds for 40 years that I know, whether theres any truth to it who's to say. Regards Trevor


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

The name change took place whilst the ship was at anchor in Suez waiting for a convoy North, and wasn't noticed until the ship was alongside in the Isle of Pain.
I understand the Old Man DR'd the entire deck crowd!
Similar thing happened to the old British Queen, no prizes for guessing what she became...

LOL

(Hippy)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

British Workman built by Harland and Wolff at their Govan shipyard. Yard number 1379G launched 16th November 1948 delivered 24th March 1949 8575 gross tons for British Tanker Company. Sister was British Mariner yard number 1378G.


----------



## barryg153 (Aug 13, 2007)

I sailed out of Swansea on my first trip as a galley boy, fresh out of the Vindi,in August 1958, went to Amsterdam, Malmo and Helsenburg.I was told that the name was changed in the Suez, so the story if true took place before then


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

I spent 9 months on the 'British Workman' 1956/7, joining in Falmouth just before the Suez crisis. in that time we only did three voyages, (Falmouth,around the Cape to Bandar Mashur and back around to Haifa.).(Port Augusta to Venice and Trieste) and back around the cape again to (Bandar Mashur for Swansea). On the long sea passages we had to launder our own bed linen, everybody was issued with 2 bottles of Byprox for the purpose of. Capt. H.J. Sadler was master and Mr. Houghton was Ch/Off.
Cheers Bruce.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV British Workman 8575 tons Built 1949. 470.4 x 61.8 x 33.8. one 6 cylinder diesel 29 1/2" x 59 9/16ths by the shipbuilders as mentioned above. 2 double ended boilers @ 150 psi. DF,ESD, GyC, Radar. Code flags GFDQ. Registered london ,British flag. 1 Deck, 2nd deck clear of cargo tanks. Cruiser stern. Owned by BTC.


----------



## krobins1 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Father was Master of this ship*

My Father, Stanford Robinson, was Captain of the British Workman during the 60s. I remember we dry docked in Newcastle I think where a section was added the the funnel in order to make it a Turbo I think.This made the sound of the engine "chug" and sounded different to other ships. 

He was on the Norway run dropping off oil to the Fjords up the West Coasts.

Keith Robinson


----------



## krobins1 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Ship's Bell*

My Father took the British Workman to scrap and as tradition has it he had the ship's bell, the one from the bridge. It was kept in the hall of our house in Swansea in the 60s. My mother still has it.

Keith


----------

